# 7x TMC Grobeam 1500 Ultima = High Light?



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

RustyPleco said:


> hello ive just ordered a new tank, its a seashell elite custom, its 60" long, 24" high and 18" wide.
> 
> my plan was to buy 7x of the TMC Grobeam 1500 Ultima and have them side by side running all the way thro the middle of the tank.
> 
> ...


 I copied and pasted the following PAR values from the LED compendium. I'd say you will definitely get high light under each unit alone, let alone 7 of them in sequence. You might find it's way too much light. One of these tiles will probably be enough for a 20"x20" footprint. Maybe two or three will do. I just bought one myself and they're crazy bright.

*TMC AquaBeam 1500XG Ocean White* 
_PAR Data(Source) PAR Vs. Distance from source_
231 PAR @ surface (7” through air)
161 PAR @ 10”
104 PAR @ 14”
78 PAR @ 19”
52 PAR @ 25”
*Notes:* Uses 10 x 9000K Cree XP-G diodes.


----------



## Trigger334 (Oct 24, 2013)

RustyPleco said:


> hello ive just ordered a new tank, its a seashell elite custom, its 60" long, 24" high and 18" wide.
> 
> my plan was to buy 7x of the TMC Grobeam 1500 Ultima and have them side by side running all the way thro the middle of the tank.
> 
> ...



RustyPleco,
I just stumbled on this post. I have a good amount of experience with these TMC GroBeam 1500s and really all AquaRay LED lighting. This is WAY TO MUCH LIGHT. American Aquarium Products the main supplier of AquaRay recommends only .6 watts for high light plants. Really you would only need 2 on the edge of 3 GroBeam 1500. You could do the 7 GroBeam 600s, but 7x GroBeam 1500 is way to much light and way to much $$. I was looking at these LEDs lately and saw they were on sale which is good, but don't waste your $$. The whole kick to AquaRay is their high PUR not PAR. These are known to be some of the best LEDs on the market. I'd say, go with 3 and you can keep whatever you want. I was just talking to friend that has 2 and they even had to raise them up a bit because they were burning his plants a little. That tells you want you're dealing with. These are not just bright, they have the highest useful light energy as LEDs goes on the market.

Here's where I get some of my info. http://aquarium-digest.com/2011/12/19/tmc-grobeam-1000-customer-review/


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I would rather have more light than less. You can always raise your fixture away from the surface of the tank, but you can't make up for not enough light. These fixtures are all that in Britain. They're like the finnex of the UK, except better build quality.


----------



## Trigger334 (Oct 24, 2013)

exv152 said:


> I would rather have more light than less. You can always raise your fixture away from the surface of the tank, but you can't make up for not enough light. These fixtures are all that in Britain. They're like the finnex of the UK, except better build quality.



Right, but from everything I have read on the AquaRay is that .6 watts per gallon is all that is need for high light requiring plants. Anymore could burn them. If you want more light, that fine, I say just dont over shoot it.

http://aquarium-digest.com/2011/12/19/tmc-grobeam-1000-customer-review/


----------

